# Hello from Mission, TX.



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to The Horse forum


----------



## Elly (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome Gilbert! I live just east of you over in Harlingen. this is a great place, and like you, I've learned alot here, and have gotten some great help from some great people. Enjoy it!!!


----------



## gilberthdzjr (Feb 15, 2012)

mfed58 said:


> Welcome Gilbert! I live just east of you over in Harlingen. this is a great place, and like you, I've learned alot here, and have gotten some great help from some great people. Enjoy it!!!


Its a pleasure meeting you.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! :wave:


----------



## CountryChick (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome


----------

